

Show HN: My bookmarks (full text searchable) - naryad
http://region.io/naryad

======
girinambari
Google has
[https://www.google.com/bookmarks/](https://www.google.com/bookmarks/) how you
are different from this? Could you explain more about value proposition.

~~~
naryad
It does not have full text search on bookmarks. On top of that, I am planning
to implement a social network of people's bookmarks.

------
Fudgel
Are you gonna make browser extensions?

~~~
naryad
It is already there...a simple one though
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/regionio/alpbmjpij...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/regionio/alpbmjpijofgofdiojbibcgefkjllhaj?hl=en)

